# Getränkekisten im Fahrradanhänger transportieren??



## kitty112003 (6. Juli 2011)

Hallo liebe Eltern,

ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe ich muss für die Uni ne Belegarbeit schreiben zum Thema: Transport von zwei Getränkekisten auf dem Fahrrad

nun kam mir die Idee die Kisten in einem Kinderfahrradanhänger zu transportieren weil der ja wenigstens noch einen weiteren Zweck erfüllen würde

Habt ihr das schon gemacht oder ausprobiert wenn ja wäre ich euch sehr dankbar wenn ihr mir sagen könntet mit welchem Hänger ihr das gemacht habt und vielleicht noch ein Foto davon wäre super

Danke schonmal


----------



## gtbiker (6. Juli 2011)

kitty112003 schrieb:


> ich muss für die Uni ne Belegarbeit schreiben zum Thema: Transport von zwei Getränkekisten auf dem Fahrrad
> 
> nun kam mir die Idee die Kisten in einem Kinderfahrradanhänger zu transportieren



Sicher? _Auf_, nicht _mit_.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitty112003 (6. Juli 2011)

ok mit dem fahrrad


----------



## McNulty (6. Juli 2011)

Ist das nicht ein wenig (zu) einfach für die Belegarbeit

http://www.fahrradanhaenger-direkt....ubehoer-Blue-Bird/Blue-Bird-Cargo-Aufbau.html

Grüsse McNulty


----------



## chris5000 (6. Juli 2011)

http://fahrradzukunft.de/3/wassertraeger/


----------



## derSilas (8. Juli 2011)

Was muss ich studieren, um mich mit solchen durch und durch wichtigen Themen beschäftigen zu müssen?


----------



## mäcpomm (8. Juli 2011)

Wenn ich so daran denke was ich früher in Baumwollbeuteln so alles am Lenker hängen hatte.....


----------



## firefly27 (12. Juli 2011)

Ist zwar kein Kinderanhänger, aber 2 Getränkekisten lassen sich super damit transportieren:


----------



## radfahrt (14. Oktober 2012)

kitty112003 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Eltern,
> 
> ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe ich muss für die Uni ne Belegarbeit schreiben zum Thema: Transport von zwei Getränkekisten auf dem Fahrrad
> 
> ...


Hallo, versuche es doch mal auf diese https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Lglm6nm2QU
Weise. Ich mache dass schon seit einiger Zeit so und es klappt wirklich gut. Es müssen aber nicht gleich vier Kisten sein. Das ist schon etwas sportlich, wie ich zugeben muss. Aber zwei Kästen sind zumindest bei mir kein Problem. Wenn Du Dir unsicher bist, kann Du ja einfach erst einmal mit Leergut anfangen und Dich dann langsam mit halbgefüllten Kästen steigern. Ich denke die sichere Zuladung des Fahrrades hängt in erster Linie vom Können und dem Eigengewicht des Fahrers ab.


----------



## tripletschiee (15. Oktober 2012)

radfahrt schrieb:


> Hallo, versuche es doch mal auf diese https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Lglm6nm2QU
> Weise.



MHO:


----------

